# Thetford n150 fridge error code 10 problem, resolved



## Glosstud (Sep 16, 2016)

Hi all, I'm hoping this post may help others if they have a thetford n150 fridge that doesn't like to play on 12 volt and shows the error code 10. The fridge worked ok on gas and mains but would not work when engine running on 12volt, a bit of a pain especially if refuelling and it had to be left on gas.(remember to turn it off before entering forecourt ) After much fault finding and even replacing the power board and still having a fault I delved deeper only to find a connector block tucked away at the rear of the fridge that carries the power to said fridge. On my auto trail excel 2010 this can be accessed from the lower side vent. As can be seen it was purely a burnt out pin on the earth side hence all my previous readings measured the expected 12v where required. A quick enough fix once it was found but a pain to track down initially. Hope this info and pic saves someone some time in the future and hopefully money..regards Dave.


----------



## Clunegapyears (Sep 16, 2016)

*Will take a look*

Thanks.  We've the same not running on 12v issue.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Jul 13, 2022)

Thanks for your post Dave, I have just recently returned from a trip where my electric caravan hook up lead got dragged along the ground and 30% got eroded away.  Our fridge stopped working totally for a while then started to work on gas and 240volts but not 12volts.  I'm betting I have had a short and you might have just solved it for me.  Thanks again.   Chris


----------



## r4dent (Jul 14, 2022)

Glosstud said:


> ... but would not work when engine running on 12volt, a bit of a pain especially if refuelling



Please tell us that you don't have the engine running whilst refueling.


----------



## 1 Cup (Jul 14, 2022)

Nicely burnt that plug !  do you think it was just loose pushing 10 amp sparradicly ?. 
Be Cause that looks hot !.  Whats the outer case and the wire look like ? Bet there hard !

Bad earth or bad live.  Very hot I'd put that case in a tin can box. Bins better. I now use waso connection's 32amp 2 or 3  wire per block.


----------

